# Great catch with a Matrix



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

ATTACH]552873[/ATTACH]

Sent from my Z667G using Tapatalk


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

What color is the Lure... Orange and White stripped? 
A keeper for sure!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry, I can't spot the fish in this pic!! Is there really a fish in this pic? I'll double and triple check the pic, brb


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a "nude" color to me

Sent from my Z667G using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I still can't locate the fish, lol


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I see that Matrix Shad has gone viral locally here but I can't help but wonder are they really that different from other paddle tail baits? Looking at them all side by side they seem pretty much alike.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great catch ---- nice fish.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

And a great catch _without_ the Matrix! :thumbsup:


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Kim said:


> I see that Matrix Shad has gone viral locally here but I can't help but wonder are they really that different from other paddle tail baits? Looking at them all side by side they seem pretty much alike.


They sure do have an effective grass roots marketing campaign. I find the idea that one paddle tail works markedly better than another to be amusing though.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I just googled matrix and HELLO

Sent from my Z667G using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

For all the ladies on the forum I googled Matrix and this stud popped up hahaha


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

servo765 said:


> They sure do have an effective grass roots marketing campaign. I find the idea that one paddle tail works markedly better than another to be amusing though.


The same way all crankbaits are the same? Or worms, jigs, spinnerbaits, topwater, jerkbaits, etc. they all have something just a little different which sets them apart from the next. A lot of lures look very similar but don't fish the same at all. Try them side by side with your favorite plastic and make your own results. :thumbup:


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

remind me why you left the house again?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yo-Zuri said:


> And a great catch _without_ the Matrix! :thumbsup:


X2!!!:thumbsup:

Roy, you know the Matrix makes ya hot brother!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

wow! I like stripes.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea - STUD FLOUNDER. Can't say much for the fisherman!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

To keep you boys abreast of my fishing standards, I would suggest anything that lures in a specimen like that. Milking those conditions would surely make me bring out the big tackle. A good, sturdy pole with heavy tackle and a good, reliable drag would penetrate even the toughest conditions.

I myself would love to test those waters and see if I could make an entire day of that kind of action.

(Sorry guys, I had to...)


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

devinsdad said:


> To keep you boys abreast of my fishing standards, I would suggest anything that lures in a specimen like that. Milking those conditions would surely make me bring out the big tackle. A good, sturdy pole with heavy tackle and a good, reliable drag would penetrate even the toughest conditions.
> 
> I myself would love to test those waters and see if I could make an entire day of that kind of action.
> 
> (Sorry guys, I had to...)


Hahaha! I bet if if you trolled in the nice drop off between the two peaks you might Catch a good one! Lol


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> To keep you boys abreast of my fishing standards, I would suggest anything that lures in a specimen like that. Milking those conditions would surely make me bring out the big tackle. A good, sturdy pole with heavy tackle and a good, reliable drag would penetrate even the toughest conditions.
> 
> I myself would love to test those waters and see if I could make an entire day of that kind of action.
> 
> (Sorry guys, I had to...)


A drag in those conditions for you sir would be too wearing on your old pole which I'm sure would prove not to be so sturdy as you pride it in being. Better check those standards...:whistling::no:

(sorry guys, I had to....)


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

I've caught those on Matrix too.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh Great, Matrix baits will be sold out through spring Now.......Thanks A LOT!!!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

I sure hope thats not a forum members wife yall are talkin bout. if it is yall can forget any more fish pictures.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That is a good color lure. Perfect for current conditions




.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

sunsetter said:


> A drag in those conditions for you sir would be too wearing on your old pole which I'm sure would prove not to be so sturdy as you pride it in being. Better check those standards...:whistling::no:
> 
> (sorry guys, I had to....)


 I love you but that was cruel...  I am not that old and everything still works just fine.:notworthy:


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> I love you but that was cruel...  I am not that old and everything still works just fine...
> 
> 
> All in fun
> .I'm sure you could please the best...:thumbup:


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Jeffbro999 said:


> The same way all crankbaits are the same? Or worms, jigs, spinnerbaits, topwater, jerkbaits, etc. they all have something just a little different which sets them apart from the next. A lot of lures look very similar but don't fish the same at all. Try them side by side with your favorite plastic and make your own results. :thumbup:


Dude you missed the point. The crank bait analogy doesn't make any sense, and a more fair analogy is spook vs. skitterwalk. They fish _slightly differently_, and some people are used to walking one or the other, but if it could ever be proven that one is _more effective_ than another, than the other would be put out of production almost immediately. I think that assuming that the same fish, on the same cast, will ignore an effectively presented spook because its not a skitter walk which has sonic vibrations or bits of real panther in it or whatever, gives the fisherman and the fish far more credit than they both deserve.

I have fished them side by side, and have found the following differences between a Matrix Shad/Zman/SaltWater Assassin/Gulp: price, durability, availability, and relentless youtube videos and forum posts defending the honor of one of the brands.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

Silicone: good bait for speckled trout and good bait for men too.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I think that's a custom Matrix.
Whyme


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

servo765 said:


> Dude you missed the point. The crank bait analogy doesn't make any sense, and a more fair analogy is spook vs. skitterwalk. They fish _slightly differently_, and some people are used to walking one or the other, but if it could ever be proven that one is _more effective_ than another, than the other would be put out of production almost immediately. I think that assuming that the same fish, on the same cast, will ignore an effectively presented spook because its not a skitter walk which has sonic vibrations or bits of real panther in it or whatever, gives the fisherman and the fish far more credit than they both deserve.
> 
> I have fished them side by side, and have found the following differences between a Matrix Shad/Zman/SaltWater Assassin/Gulp: price, durability, availability, and relentless youtube videos and forum posts defending the honor of one of the brands.


Im a realistic person. Not a Bot5000 working behind a desk trying to throw you a bone. And I agree to an extent on what you said but you aren't completely accurate either. 

spook; sways from left to right with a slight ticking to go with its walk the dog type action. 


skitter; more or less pops from left to right with a loud clank or knock with its walk the dog type action.

same format in action but different in movement still and sound.
How does that make a difference take a skitter on a calm day where the water looks like glass. Its loud clunk and Pop doesn't look natural will it catch fish YES but the Spook will catch more. Now take the skitter on a day with a slight ripple on the water or chop... it now overcomes the sound of the natural moving water and creates the havoc needed to get noticed. Will a spook work YES but not as well. Both are made to do the same thing but by deign have better attributes during given circumstances. 

you can take that analogy and work it for every lure* 
there is a time and place for everything.
But if you take a Matrix and another 3.5" paddle tail my bet is that Matrix will out perform by tail action 100% of the time or you might have yourself a tie. 

Matrix Shad/Zman/SaltWater Assassin/Gulp.

have you seen the action on the assassins or gulp.... not that good im not a fan.
I do like the scent of Gulp.
and 1 million colors of assassins.
Zman - try working one slow on the surface ( paddle tail ) that tail doesn't like to move too much unless you speed up or Jerk 
Zman has a bigger profile and is buoyant great for weightless applications, that's a plus to Zman from me.
None of these lures act, smell, or even have the same size. They are all made of different material so sink suspend and float categories come into play. They surely don't have the same scent and definitely don't have the same action. what you see in a package isn't what you get in the water. My advise to you is try them all like I did and take notice of the details. Small differences can mean BIG bites. Or like I said in the spook vs. skitter analogy they will all work and you can go about life thinking that they're all the same. Or if you're like me on the water 4x a week u tend to notice the details from Moon position to wind direction - high tide to low tide - tidal difference in height and speed - season - Matrix vs Gulp yada yada yada
Point being is YES one is better then the other during given circumstances vs all circumstances. Fishermen that know the difference will perform better. 


example 

very slow bite no water movement no wind - I would choose Gulp
very shallow finesse bite - I would choose Zman
bite is on fire and I just need to put something on the hook - I would choose Assassins
for all the above I choose Matrix
worked with a squirt of Gulp
worked weedless with a EWG hook
simply on a golden eye jig head

Just give it a shot what will it hurt? 3bucks on some fishin lures wont hurt yah

THERE IS 1 STAND OUT DIFFERENCE AND THATS ACTIOIN. Action is a soft plastics number one attribute and then comes scent and color. Just my opinion

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

with an OP like that were now arguing lure action?????


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

servo765 said:


> ...relentless youtube videos and forum posts defending the honor of one of the brands.


I have already spent the three bucks, like hundreds of times, and I am certain it made little to no difference in my success. The lightbulb moment came for me when I figured out that an accurate fishing log, discipline and confidence in my presentation, and time on the water caught me more fish than time at Academy did ensuring I had the right bait for every situation- I just don't think it matters much having run out to buy everything from Banjo minnows in the early 2000s (late 90s?), to Matrix Shads. There was a time when I was logging 100-150 trips a year, and the amount of occasions when I switched from a bone colored spook to a bone colored skitterwalk and the bite went crazy were so rare that they were statistically insignificant. I admire your ability to read the water and fish as often as you do, but I think you'd catch as many great fish using any number of the baits listed. Sorry for all you bait and tackle store owners out there- just presenting a different viewpoint.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

no woryz said:


> with an OP like that were now arguing lure action?????


heh, should we make the same joke about not being able to find the fish another 5 times like every other one of these threads? or keep it consistent by debating trivial issues like lure action?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

no woryz said:


> with an OP like that were now arguing lure action?????


HAHAHA its a small world and google isnt big enough for the fishing community to hide behind. needless to say I know who that is. I just wanted to see what yall had to say b4 I ruined the fun.:table::watching:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

servo765 said:


> heh, should we make the same joke about not being able to find the fish another 5 times like every other one of these threads? or keep it consistent by debating trivial issues like lure action?


this might seem strange but the ability to do both is what makes us MEN. but seriously guys she is the wife of a friend of mine, try to keep it PG or respectful. I know its all in fun. but some might take ofense


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If the matrix shad is so effective and than how come I never see any of these Matrix koolaid drinkers winning any tournaments?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

John B. said:


> If the matrix shad is so effective and than how come I never see any of these Matrix koolaid drinkers winning any tournaments?



Giving the Dog a Bone

I could give a rats ass about a redfish but the Whole Matrix bait thing is Laughable at best. All the tag along posters just make it that much funnier.

Seems the free shit is always better,...or am I missing the point?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Giving the Dog a Bone
> 
> I could give a rats ass about a redfish but the Whole Matrix bait thing is Laughable at best. All the tag along posters just make it that much funnier.
> 
> Seems the free shit is always better,...or am I missing the point?


But I should add, It is entertaining to read. Which is why I keep clicking.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Matrix is like Auburn football. Everyone loves to hate except those who think Auburn is the only football team on the planet.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jlw1972 said:


> Giving the Dog a Bone
> 
> I could give a rats ass about a redfish but the Whole Matrix bait thing is Laughable at best. All the tag along posters just make it that much funnier.
> 
> Seems the free shit is always better,...or am I missing the point?


If catching inshore species isnt your thing I understand, I do it for fun catching fish and fishing is the best thing in the world. Im glad you find entertainment in all this. 

There is no point... other then tight lines and good fishin
But seeing as though ur not a inshore fishermen and you know what a Matrix is... thats impressive


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

John B. said:


> If the matrix shad is so effective and than how come I never see any of these Matrix koolaid drinkers winning any tournaments?


Really? Hahaha I dont know. Maybe because Gatorade is better.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

wanabe fishing said:


> Silicone: good bait for speckled trout and good bait for men too.


Last night, my filter was working, so I must have composed, then canceled several different iterations of_ artificial versus natural_.

But, now that you're the cad...

I prefer the big naturals, BTW.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jspooney said:


> Matrix is like Auburn football. Everyone loves to hate except those who think Auburn is the only football team on the planet.


I would call them the Golden STATE Warriors. Knowbody believes until they beat the best player in the world, even if they have all the talent. Some folks would rather see old time champions keep winning rather then except a change. 

Regaurdless of all the mighty metaphorical hypothetical comments one thing some will have to realize is that MATRIX now makes the best paddle tail swimbait at 3.5" 

And please realize thats just my opinion. In my experiences on the water day in and day out Matrix has pulled it off.

If you dare challenge my opinion send me a sample of a better swimbait better yet post something worth entertaining. Ill wait... :whistling:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I would call them the Golden STATE Warriors. Knowbody believes until they beat the best player in the world, even if they have all the talent. Some folks would rather see old time champions keep winning rather then except a change.
> 
> Regaurdless of all the mighty metaphorical hypothetical comments one thing some will have to realize is that MATRIX now makes the best paddle tail swimbait at 3.5"
> 
> ...


Why bother with the pictures? How come we don't see you on the Tournament podium?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I walked away with a 500.00 dallor check. And the top 3 that placed all used bait.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

John B. said:


> Why bother with the pictures? How come we don't see you on the Tournament podium?


Look if you're purposely trying to down me well then good night to you. But collecting a check in my FIRST tournament here while using artificials only is a accomplishment in my eyes.

And you probably didnt see me because you werent there

Still waiting:whistling:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I would call them the Golden STATE Warriors. Knowbody believes until they beat the best player in the world, even if they have all the talent. Some folks would rather see old time champions keep winning rather then except a change.
> 
> Regaurdless of all the mighty metaphorical hypothetical comments one thing some will have to realize is that MATRIX now makes the best paddle tail swimbait at 3.5"
> 
> ...


I think you mis-understood my comment. I'm in awe at how much people love to hate the Matrix. Personally, I'm gonna have to buy some because I need all the help I can get. In fact, I'm planning to take my boy and follow you around to learn how to fish better. So far we've totally sucked at catching trout and reds.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jspooney said:


> I think you mis-understood my comment. I'm in awe at how much people love to hate the Matrix. Personally, I'm gonna have to buy some because I need all the help I can get. In fact, I'm planning to take my boy and follow you around to learn how to fish better. So far we've totally sucked at catching trout and reds.


PM me asap with phone #
I promise you ill put u on the fish
Preferably this weekend


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> PM me asap with phone #
> 
> I promise you ill put u on the fish
> 
> Preferably this weekend



Heck of an offer. Never met this guy but seen him offer this many times before. Not many of his type around here


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

FenderBender said:


> Heck of an offer. Never met this guy but seen him offer this many times before. Not many of his type around here


75% of all my friends came from this forum. We all have something in common fishing!

By meeting up and taking people out is how I meet new friends or learn new techniques. Even a googan or kid can teach you something diffrent because they dont know what there doing but always seem to miraculously get hooked up.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Some folks need to lighten up, fishing is about relaxing and having fun, at least for me if is. 

Sent from my Z667G using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

I bought the matrix. I have used it. I still don't catch shit. lol


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Matrix shad...blah. Find fish, match the hatch, catch fish. Shit isn't rocket science. Want a cool fad? Build one in April for Cobia.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

grouper22 said:


> Matrix shad...blah. Find fish, match the hatch, catch fish. Shit isn't rocket science. Want a cool fad? Build one in April for Cobia.


I plan on it. One is being fabricated and will be ready for next spring 7" swimbait. I cant wait im already looking fwd to it and im sure ill catch some stud lings but that still wont please everyone 

On a side note there are 10x as many inshore fishermen to every 1 cobia tower.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

first im of no opinion on the matrix personally as i have yet to use them. i did however buy into the "gulp" hype. i read dozens of reports, even a few "testimonials" all singing the praises of the magic sauce or whatever. well i fished those puppys alongside the real bait they were supposed to beat "everytime". i have yet to catch a fish with the gulp. they are 3 or 3.5 inchers and the new penny color. small pins did eat the paddle off before i tried another, but they will eat anything you drag in front of em. i still have one or 2 left but not gonna hold my breath...

i dont mind trying what works thats why i enjoy reading all this stuff. i see pictures of fish with what caught em hanging off their lip. its too warm/slow now at home to even wet a line; but i am studying up for mid september.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I don't like the Gulp baits at all and bought into the marketing as many did.

You can catch fish with just about any bait IF you are in the fish..!! You have to be in the fish before you can catch them. That's the most important part of inshore fishing.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ocean Master said:


> I don't like the Gulp baits at all and bought into the marketing as many did.
> 
> You can catch fish with just about any bait IF you are in the fish..!! You have to be in the fish before you can catch them. That's the most important part of inshore fishing.



Oh absolutely, I agree 100% no lure catches fish ... its not bait, its a tool to help catch fish. There is no magical lure the REEL magic is in the *how and where; which is what I tell people in my reports, trips, at the tackle store, dock exc... but there is a such thing as the right tool for the right job versatility is what makes soft plastic lures the everlasting legendary lures of all time and future. the natural action in soft plastics is hard to duplicate by hard plastics it actually hasnt even been done. Action is the number 1 attribute of soft plastics and Matrix in my opinion created a tail that is bar none. So when I do find the fish I pick up a all time classic style lure with a new revolutionary design that has my full confidence to do its job and thats help me LIM-IT-OUT



I am more willing to help people catch fish I enjoy seeing other people get hooked up. I enjoy meeting new people learning new things. Somehow some folks get irritated by me doing so, I think that is just silly. Im truley in Awe of the love and hate I get by catching fish on a particular lure. Ill keep doing so its good for entertainment, I know I have fun doing it!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I grew up inshore fishing and fishing the beach pier.

Inshore there were no limits or restrictions on Redfish or Speckled Trout. The Trout regulations came way before the regulations on Redfish.

The bait to use was still live Bull Minnows (Banded Killifish not mud minnows), Pinfish, Shrimp, and Croakers as it is now. 

The favorite hard bait was Mirrorlure and the soft baits were just a red headed white grub bought at Wright's bait and tackle right off 9th avenue by the train station.

Those were some good times back then...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ocean Master said:


> I grew up inshore fishing and fishing the beach pier.
> 
> Inshore there were no limits or restrictions on Redfish or Speckled Trout. The Trout regulations came way before the regulations on Redfish.
> 
> ...


if only I was born a couple decades earlier :thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have no idea how many trout, redfish and flounder we caught as kids with these double rigs, but it was a ton.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I believe it
Paddle tail swim baits are Classic in nature and fish catchers is design

Matrix vs Old school


----------

